# Have you used growth ?



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I get the odd pm asking advice on growth and TBQH l have never used it or been inclined to try it, here's why.

Firstly it is fu*king expensive.

Secondly my supplier told me there are no gaurantee's it will work and you will see any improvements.

So given this can anyone dispell my reasoning and give me there own experiences and results.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> I get the odd pm asking advice on growth and TBQH l have never used it or been inclined to try it, here's why.
> 
> Firstly it is fu*king expensive.
> 
> ...


 hey upi used gh for first few years of training i was young and daft and had lots of cash,it completely changed my body,posture .muscle,fat content,the lot,but looking back i think i could ofdone it with just aas,i used to have bad headaches but i never did cardio and veins were like aroadmap all over,i spent thousands upon housands on it,but i dnt need it,in fact ive read that much negative things on it i wouldnt tgake it again.thats my 2 pennorth


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes it's a lovely med, but subtle... if it's mass you are after then an extra 250mg test per week would give more, however HGH in big quantities can also give great mass, but then again not many people can afford that type of dose. It's a great addition because it creates new muscle cells whereas AAS just expands existing cells. HGH with high dose of test and slin would be ideal for bulking. HGH is also great for cutting, i'll be using in the NY for this reason


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Milky said:


> I get the odd pm asking advice on growth and TBQH l have never used it or been inclined to try it, here's why.
> 
> Firstly it is fu*king expensive.
> 
> ...


your supplier is incorrect if the GH is genuine you will see improvements....the problem is that many expect to much with GH they believe it is the magic pill (injection) that will make them into a monster and it just won't....but it certainly works


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Yes it's a lovely med, but subtle... if it's mass you are after then an extra 250mg test per week would give more, however HGH in big quantities can also give great mass, but then again not many people can afford that type of dose. It's a great addition because it creates new muscle cells whereas AAS just expands existing cells. HGH with high dose of test and slin would be ideal for bulking. HGH is also great for cutting, i'll be using in the NY for this reason


Good post Rap..

My fella reckoned you would be looking a 2 bags for a decent course does this sound about right ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> your supplier is incorrect if the GH is genuine you will see improvements....the problem is that many expect to much with GH they believe it is the magic pill (injection) that will make them into a monster and it just won't....but it certainly works


Are you not looking at LOTS of money for it tho Paul ?

I ask this because if you are a " basic " trainer, non competitive etc is it worth the money just to acheive some reasonable mass ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Milky said:


> Good post Rap..
> 
> My fella reckoned you would be looking a 2 bags for a decent course does this sound about right ?


2 bags??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> 2 bags??


of sand ???


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> 2 bags??


Bag of sand, grand :lol:

And personally i'd say that's excessive and as a rule of thumb i think HGH should be around ********

Maybe a little more for Hyge or something like that, not sure if it's ok to say that paul? if not i'll edit it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah sorry if this is against the rules Paul, not intentional on my behalf.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> Are you not looking at LOTS of money for it tho Paul ?
> 
> I ask this because if you are a " basic " trainer, non competitive etc is it worth the money just to acheive some reasonable mass ?


ive usedhyge and its nothing compared to pharmagradejintropin that i usedto get or real norditropin in the pen,theres a lot of money counterfeitung obviously,more than aas


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Just started 5iu eod, pins and needles in hands and headaches time to time, it's a weird drug, I'm getting leaner and staying same weight whilst running it through pct

Running hyge, thumbs up, will run for a year I think


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Milky said:


> Are you not looking at LOTS of money for it tho Paul ?
> 
> I ask this because if you are a " basic " trainer, non competitive etc is it worth the money just to acheive some reasonable mass ?


it is not cheap that is for sure(well some brands are and they are crap  ) i personnely do not feel that novice BB should use GH but that is my opinion the reason for that is i dont feel novice BB have the muscular base to benefit from it....i have seen guys 6ft and 180lbs use GH and are dissapointed with the results, this is because they have not built a good enough base to begin with for what they are wanting to use GH for (which they set there expectations to high)



Empire Boy said:


> Just my two cents, but a good GHRH/GHRP protocol x3 a day, with some supplements that intensify the pulse is pretty damn good IMO. Although I have not run HGH...But I don't see the point as I honestly feel I am getting close in pulses to what would be 4-6ui daily of HGH, and for about 75% less than HGH. It depends on the quality of the peptides and the care with how you run them as well. But the results I have had off just insulin and GHRH/GHRP combo have been astonishing. I have dropped from 11.5% to 10% bf in 3 weeks and stayed roughly the same weight. My hair looks nicer, my skin is smoother, and I feel FULLY rested on 5 hours of sleep. I also like knowing its my GH, not synthetic. And I still love Paul's thumb on the hose analogy!


This is a very good post.....decent peptides not the cheap $10 a vial crap are better than injected GH in my opinion clinical grade is better than Pharma GH......you are releasing your own GH that your body uses day in day out there is nothing better for it to grow and build......it does annoy me when guys ask if they will get the same effect from peptide as there Rips or Kigs......if they knew what peptides did they would not need to ask 



bassline boy said:


> i know guys now that wont touch anything but GH it deffo works mate the all in good nick hard traps biceps and lean fcukers id love a bash.but mrs aint keen on that sat in the fridge next to me eggs


i have been using GH for 9+yrs and would not stop using it.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MRENIGMA said:


> Just started 5iu eod, pins and needles in hands and headaches time to time, it's a weird drug, I'm getting leaner and staying same weight whilst running it through pct
> 
> Running hyge, thumbs up, will run for a year I think


then you are taking to much for your body to handle hence the bad side effects.....lower the amount for a few weeks until your body gets used to it....



bassline boy said:


> anyone have any info on been tiered all the tim on gh my mate said all he wanted to do was sleep.soz 4 da hyjack lol


the info is that this is a side effect of GH, get him to lower the dose in the day and use more before bed.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Where do people get bucks for growth, it amazes me how many people i have known who have/are on it and the rest they must be on bucks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

[



Raptor said:


> Bag of sand, grand :lol:


yea twigged after.....lol although there is no price discussions allowed i can tell you for certain 2 bags is to much for a GH cycle....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I find if you can afford to run 4-8 Iu of a decent growth like the tribal hyge then u will see some pretty impressive changes if you have the right diet/training n hormonal support


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Milky, I think we have had a similar discussion before on GH, and we were of the same opinion.

I am now on my 12th month of GH at 2iu per day. Health and wellness benefits are great, with some fat loss when I added a peptide combo 6 months ago.

I am not seeing any mass benefits from it, but to be honest, I am not hitting the anabolics hard with it. I mainly run 50mg of testogel which keeps me ticking over OK. I would probably see better results if I ran a medium course of traditional test, but I have tried to avoid going down this road.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bassline boy said:


> paul did i read rite before that you said you could shoot all your weeks worth in one go or have i totaly miss read something lol.it would be easyer that way for me.with the fridge business ect lol





> i have been using GH for 9+yrs and would not stop using it.....


i have used it this way, I detail it in my "Methods I have used" thread (this does need updating though) I would shoot 80% of the weeks growth on a Sunday then a smaller 20% shot on the Thursday, I was using 4-5iu per day at the time so total would be 30-35iu so something like 20-25iu on Sunday then the rest Thursday.....it worked well at the time.....


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Interesting read guys, iv just pushed up to using 10iu a day just before bed as got the 100iu kits from hygetropin (yellow tops) so 1 bottle a day


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

bassline boy said:


> 10iu a day go on beast ha.
> 
> them 100iu kits do you rate them pal?


Unsure yet, seems good I think il know more in a couple days as was on 8iu before from the 200iu kits, sleep seems to have gotten deeper and well being has increased, not sure if this is the increase to 10iu or what?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

bassline boy said:


> cool would you advise to take before bed my pal used to do it after training id rather do it at bed time me sen like.


I'm no expert, I'm doing it before bed but waiting to here what pscarb says about this 50/20 split and will prob try that, you should def check out pscarbs sticky


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Before bed is a great time to take it (wait for members saying this stops natural production  ) but what I have found is splitting the dose 2-3 times through the day gives slightly better results than one large dose......I prefer am/PWO/B4 bed


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Every 4 hours is best IMO if possible so 4 jabs during the day.

Even if running higher doses 3 x a week I would still split the dose during the day.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does Growth need to be kept refridgerated ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Milky said:


> Does Growth need to be kept refridgerated ?


it needs to be kept out of direct sunlight and heat when in powder form but needs to be in the fridge when mixed...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

A supplier a few years ago told me that HGH can trigger Cancer, and is the reason Dennis Newman got really Ill.

Tbh I believed him at the time because I was clueless about HGH.

From the research I have done, this cancer triggering hsa never come up, so am pretty certain it is all chinese whispers. Anyone else know of any potential sides like this?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

hendrix said:


> A supplier a few years ago told me that HGH can trigger Cancer, and is the reason Dennis Newman got really Ill.
> 
> Tbh I believed him at the time because I was clueless about HGH.
> 
> From the research I have done, this cancer triggering hsa never come up, so am pretty certain it is all chinese whispers. Anyone else know of any potential sides like this?


heard something similar to this. not that it triggered it but caused the cancer cells to increase in size or increase the rate of growth if you already had it? not sure how true it is though


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well we are all fukced then as we all release natty GH everyday.......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> heard something similar to this. not that it triggered it but caused the cancer cells to increase in size or increase the rate of growth if you already had it? not sure how true it is though


I actually heard the same thing mate but thanks to this thread and Pscarb there a re a few myths being dispelled...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> well we are all fukced then as we all release natty GH everyday.......


Yeah i think it's chinese whispers, a Dr told me to steer clear if IGF but HGH is ok

I believed him until you reminded me how much HGH converts to IGF


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> well we are all fukced then as we all release natty GH everyday.......


yes but obviously not as much as we are talkin here otherwise people wouldnt use synthetic/peptides. so are you saying its bullsh1t? like i said i dont know if it is or not but it would be nice to know


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

m575 said:


> heard something similar to this. not that it triggered it but *caused the cancer cells to increase in size or increase the rate of growth if you already had it?* not sure how true it is though


Now that makes more sense tbh.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

bassline boy said:


> eating bacon sarnies and walking yer dog gives yer cancer these days if roids or gh dont get you something else will do what yer can while you can.
> 
> wasnt long ago i read cups of tea can cause the big C lol.
> 
> sly stalone and everyone in hollywood must be riddled in cancer haha


its not the causing of cancer i am referring to, its the worsening of it and the increased rate that it can grow or so ive been told. what happens if you dont know that you have it yet it grows like fuk cuz of certain drugs you have used and its too late to do anything about it? just a genuine wonder that i have. sorry if you find that amusing


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> its not the causing of cancer i am referring to, its the worsening of it and the increased rate that it can grow or so ive been told. what happens if you dont know that you have it yet it grows like fuk cuz of certain drugs you have used and its too late to do anything about it? just a genuine wonder that i have. sorry if you find that amusing


I heard you had to be screened before taking it as if you had any dormant cancer cells they would increase them and basically enhance them, so not an unfair question TBH mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well if we are going to be picky it is the IGF-1 that GH converts to that can increase the risk not GH itself but we all have cancer cells and it is just a theory just as it was a theory that test gave you prostate cancer until they did studies to show estrogen was more at blame.........

Guys if you feel there is a risk then don't use it but don't then go out and soak your liver in alcohol or eat fatty foods believing you are healthy  bowel cancer is one of the biggest killers and they say that is caused by red meat so you going to avoid that? Do what you feel is right but when you do think about the medical profession using GH for anti aging....


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think there were some big flaws on the red meat argument too. Didn't know that about test and prostate cancer. I'll need to do some research on that as it has been in the family.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

We all take risks no matter what we do in life so just make sure you are happy with the risks that may come from using HGH.

Pscarb The reason i got told to take gh am v's pre bed was, if taking gh on am shot then you body has a chance to create its own when you sleep, so your getting two hits of gh every day. But then does using synthetic gh shut all your own gh down so it doesnt matter when you take it?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Would not stop me from using HGH. Just wondered if there was any truth to it, or more where the seed had come from, that has no doubt been exagerated.

these things usually tend to be, then seem to become BB law.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

As far as I'm aware, we are all carrying the cells but it's we are prone to it does this develop and it's more igf that promotes excellerated growth I believe and (and I mean iv only seen one article on it so could be bs) but we all carry myostatin that stop these cells at a certain trigger point, that's why the study showed a myostatin inhibitor to cause something called muscle doubling which basically let the muscle continue continue to grow as the myostatin wouldn't stop the cells from growing or doubling, any way because growth wasn't limited it risked promoting the cancer cells too??? Anyway I read this back in the day of dial up connection Internet lol I think it was a muscular development mag too lol

As for growth causing cancer they say that about aas too, media propaganda or your supplier just wanting you to buy his gear


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

littledaz said:


> We all take risks no matter what we do in life so just make sure you are happy with the risks that may come from using HGH.
> 
> Pscarb The reason i got told to take gh am v's pre bed was, if taking gh on am shot then you body has a chance to create its own when you sleep, so your getting two hits of gh every day. But then does using synthetic gh shut all your own gh down so it doesnt matter when you take it?


  your body creates a GH pulse at numerouse times throughout the day, the one when you enter REM sleep is the largest but the body detects a synthetic substance no matter when you take it and GH release will be blunted (not totally stopped) there is a reason why the body creates more than double the amount of GH in REM sleep and seeing as you are going to blunt the release anyway wouldnt it make sense to continue the use B4 bed?? this is why peptides are better as they do not blunt the natural production....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mark22 said:


> I think there were some big flaws on the red meat argument too. Didn't know that about test and prostate cancer. I'll need to do some research on that as it has been in the family.


i agree but there are flaws with all the arguments with what causes cancer....if anyone knew then we would have a cure.....


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> your body creates a GH pulse at numerouse times throughout the day, the one when you enter REM sleep is the largest but the body detects a synthetic substance no matter when you take it and GH release will be blunted (not totally stopped) there is a reason why the body creates more than double the amount of GH in REM sleep and seeing as you are going to blunt the release anyway wouldnt it make sense to continue the use B4 bed?? this is why peptides are better as they do not blunt the natural production....


Yet more usefull infomation from you, thanks.

I agree the theory of pre bed is a good one but i hope that the body would still create a good amount at bedtime as its normally 16 hours post injection.

I would use g6 or g2 cjc etc but the amount of shots i would like to do is not possible for me to do, cost is another benefit v's gh.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i agree but there are flaws with all the arguments with what causes cancer....if anyone knew then we would have a cure.....


I agree, i know a few people who have died from cancer, i girl aged 22 clean life no reccy drugs, didnt smoke etc every main organ had cancer, for me i like to like for today but an educated today not a wreckless one.


----------

